# Melco Amaya XTS vs Babylock Enterprise



## Migs1581 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey everybody. So I just came back from ISS Long Beach and I'm torn between either getting a baby lock enterprise or the amaya xts. I am completely new to embroidery and am looking for my first machine. Right now I only offer Direct to Garment and would like to stop outsourcing. From what I've read I can only find that Babylock is more for beginners or more accurately "idiot proof." I understand there is a huge learning curve with embroidery but I am ready for it. I am leaning more towards the babylock because of the camera and touch screen, but I also read the Amaya would be better for production. Could anyone give me some insight on either machine, or would I be safe with either one? Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

I have the baby lock both the 10 and 6 needle. I love them but with that said I must say I would do something else. I mean the 10 needle is a great machine but we have no been able to make it paid for it self. I wish I had when the DTG route.

Just my two cents


----------



## Migs1581 (Mar 14, 2012)

A1WHITES said:


> I have the baby lock both the 10 and 6 needle. I love them but with that said I must say I would do something else. I mean the 10 needle is a great machine but we have no been able to make it paid for it self. I wish I had when the DTG route.
> 
> Just my two cents


Thank you. I appreciate it. We are doing pretty good with DTG and I think/hope we will grow with Embroidery. I do like the features baby lock has over the melco with the camera and touch screen. Can I ask you how often do you find yourself using the camera? Also is it true that with the same needles you go through leather and other materials?


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes I have used the camera a few times but not much. As far as leather goes I can not say because I never used it for that. It is a great machine I just don't get to use it much. If I can help in anyway just let me know


----------



## Migs1581 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you! I really appreciate it.


----------



## fastfixitman (Aug 11, 2012)

I have the babylock 10 needle, I use the camera but not very often although it is very handy when I need it. I have compared the babylock to the melco and I will say I like the babylock better. The stitching seems to look nicer to me. I also have looked at the melco software and I use Master works 3, I like master works better.


----------



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi, I have a Melco Amaya machine which was before the XTS versions. It was my first machine also the learning curve was not too bad as i took their class. They are nice for production as you get busy you can add additional heads as needed, network them together, and run 1 job on all machines or run different jobs on every machine. Good Luck with your search


----------



## Migs1581 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you everybody. I really appreciate all the advice.


----------



## Pawprint (Sep 17, 2013)

First question to ask is which machine has a good service tech the closest to you


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Properly adjusted, both machines should produce the same stitch quality. Beyond that, it's ease of use and ease of service. We're considering selling/trading one of our Brother PR600's and going to the 10 needle mainly for the camera - we've been doing a bunch of split front designs and being able to place the design more accurately could really save us a lot of time. We also need a wider sewing field than the PR600 and the 10 needle 8x14 inch frame would solve both issues.


----------

